# Twin Peaks



## Korngod (Apr 26, 2011)

Been watching the show on Netflix and I've just finished through the first episode of season 2. I remember my parents being big fans of the show when it was in its prime. Some of the scenes really creep the hell out of me. This show is far better than anything I've watched in recent times, I highly recommend checking it out if you are into serial dramas.

Anyone else a Twin Peaks fan?


edit: post 666!


----------



## Cyntex (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep, I have the gold box with all the episodes, the creepiness among other things is what I like about it 

Still haven't got around watching the movies though.. but I heard there are nowhere near the level of the show.


----------



## jymellis (Apr 26, 2011)

saw them all as they aired  david lynch is the man


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 26, 2011)

I love me some twin peaks. One of the best shows ever.
Gonna wear my "Resident of twin Peaks" shirt today.


----------



## DavyH (Apr 26, 2011)

Anything by David Lynch (except interviews with him, he's off his head) is worth watching. Kudos to him for putting Rammstein on the map as well!

Eraserhead is still my favourite 90 minutes of weird.

Twin Peaks got stranger in the second season... you should love it.


----------



## Korngod (Apr 26, 2011)

I read up on the internet more about the show and from what I understand the networks weren't satisfied with the direction of the show, so the writers were forced to resolve the mystery quicker than they wanted, which is why there are only 2 seasons.


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 26, 2011)

I love me some David lynch! Creepy scene below from Lost Highway.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 27, 2011)

My hugest and most sincere suggestion: Stop watching after they stop Bob. 

Really.

It just becomes pointless after that. I wish Lynch had taken the courageous step of ending it there, instead of trying to milk another season out of it.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 27, 2011)

I wont state here how much i love Twin Peaks, but instead, i'm gonna show you a room in my flat i just started to "redesign".


----------



## klami (Apr 27, 2011)

Love that show, and I like most of what I´ve seen of his films (what was Inland Empire anyway? Felt really stupid when I watched that one, didnt get anything  ). 
The first season of TP was best. The second half of the second season was.. well, not that good, but its a classic anyways


----------



## Explorer (Apr 27, 2011)

@PeterA - I hope you record a video of you in some kind of midget costume (you know, with the suit and your shoes at your knees) dancing. *laugh*

----

Woah, sh**!

I just tried a Google search for an appropriate image. I strongly advise you all to *never* search for "midget costume knees"....


----------



## Kavnar (Apr 30, 2011)

Best show ever. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Just wish they could have finished it properly.


----------



## Kavnar (Apr 30, 2011)

Explorer said:


> My hugest and most sincere suggestion: Stop watching after they stop Bob.
> 
> Really.
> 
> It just becomes pointless after that. I wish Lynch had taken the courageous step of ending it there, instead of trying to milk another season out of it.



He never tried to milk another season. The network they were on forced them to cancel the show due to a low amount of viewers. Lynch had planned for another 2 seasons and had to cut it short and abruptly end the story. He put a few cliff hangers at the end of the second season hoping to put pressure on the network to let them have another season.


----------



## adrock (Jun 25, 2011)

i've been debating watching this show, especially since they're all on netflix now. i'm a huge x-files fan, and twin peaks was always talked about when x-files was on the air. i think it's time...


----------



## liquidcow (Jun 26, 2011)

I love Twin Peaks. I'm a huge Lynch fan and I loved the first season of TP, the second season I only watched relatively recently as it only came out on DVD here a year or two ago. A show that was way ahead of its time, and unfortunately suffered later on as a result.



Cyntex said:


> Still haven't got around watching the movies though.. but I heard there are nowhere near the level of the show.



There's only one movie, unless you're also referring to the feature-length pilot (which has its own tacked-on ending in order to make it self-contained). I actually think Fire Walk With Me is brilliant, but it was widely panned when it was released. Not only does it not resolve the cliffhangers at the end of the TV show (it's a prequel not a sequel) I think people were expecting something with the humour and quirkiness of the show. It is almost entirely lacking that, but taken on its own terms I think it's a surrealist/horror masterpiece.



Explorer said:


> My hugest and most sincere suggestion: Stop watching after they stop Bob.
> 
> Really.
> 
> It just becomes pointless after that. I wish Lynch had taken the courageous step of ending it there, instead of trying to milk another season out of it.



I have to disagree. It does dip in quality and there is something of a black hole where the central storyline used to be, but there's only a couple of what I'd call really awful episodes (the one directed by Diane Keaton for example). Either way, it's worth ploughing through just for the last two episodes. The final episode is incredible.

The ironic thing is that Lynch and Frost wanted to draw out the mystery, they never wanted to reveal the killer at all, but were forced to. Audiences at the time weren't used to shows with long-running stories like this, and the network were afraid that people would just stop watching. Nowdays you could get away with it, but in the end they had to solve the mystery prematurely, which killed the quality of the show...


----------



## Explorer (Jun 26, 2011)

As you state, the original conception was to never solve the murder, but instead to just investigate the lives of the characters in the town. Do you think that's how they presented it in meetings?

I'm sure it would have been great art, but I would never watch a show where it was known at the outset that there would be no resolution. I suspect that they wouldn't have gotten any sponsors or producers either if they had stated that at the outset... which probably means they lied while looking for financing. 

So... would closure be the fault of the providers of financing... or of those who promised closure to those providers? Ultimately, as noted, they did cave, because they would have had financing pulled if they hadn't delivered on that promise. 

If they had the courage of their convictions, wouldn't they have made no promises regarding the central storyline, even if they might not have had the opportunity to make money? Wouldn't they have insisted on what was right to them, even if financing was pulled and the show cancelled... and the gravy train stopped?

Sorry, it sounds like their chickens came home to roost, not that they suddenly were forced to deliver on a non-promise.


----------



## liquidcow (Jun 26, 2011)

Explorer said:


> As you state, the original conception was to never solve the murder, but instead to just investigate the lives of the characters in the town. Do you think that's how they presented it in meetings?



I'm pretty sure it is, yes. I'll have to dig out my various books on Lynch and so forth to find the actual quotes, but I'm fairly certain the idea was always for the murder mystery to become like a background story running through the series. As for 'never' revealing the killer, that's more something Frost and Lynch said later on, after the show, about what they would have liked to have done. And there's a difference between 'never intending to reveal' and 'intending never to reveal', not sure which would have been true.

I don't have much problem with watching something that doesn't have a resolution. Most of Lynch's work doesn't exactly 'resolve', and he was pretty established as such at the time. In fact, even though the murder in Twin Peaks gets 'solved', there's an even bigger mystery/cliffhanger that is left unresolved at the end, and yet people still watch the show knowing this, because it's the quality of the show itself that counts.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jun 27, 2011)

liquidcow said:


> I'm pretty sure it is, yes. I'll have to dig out my various books on Lynch and so forth to find the actual quotes, but I'm fairly certain the idea was always for the murder mystery to become like a background story running through the series. As for 'never' revealing the killer, that's more something Frost and Lynch said later on, after the show, about what they would have liked to have done. And there's a difference between 'never intending to reveal' and 'intending never to reveal', not sure which would have been true.
> 
> I don't have much problem with watching something that doesn't have a resolution. Most of Lynch's work doesn't exactly 'resolve', and he was pretty established as such at the time. In fact, even though the murder in Twin Peaks gets 'solved', there's an even bigger mystery/cliffhanger that is left unresolved at the end, and yet people still watch the show knowing this, because it's the quality of the show itself that counts.



Indeed. there are long passages watching the series where I really wasn't thinking about the murder at all. The Shelley abuse story, the kidnap, the woodmill and on the lighter side Everet Gill's(?) wife becoming twenty years younger.

One of the moments that really stuck with me was Sherilyn Fenn and Billy Zane having a conversation at a table and her suddenly realising that despite all her flirting, she is just a teenager. Amazing acting and another example of how Lynch really is a master of catching emotion on screen. (See Mulholland Drive for the ultimate emotional rollercoaster!)


----------



## liquidcow (Jun 27, 2011)

The Grief Hole said:


> Indeed. there are long passages watching the series where I really wasn't thinking about the murder at all. The Shelley abuse story, the kidnap, the woodmill and on the lighter side Everet Gill's(?) wife becoming twenty years younger.



I really didn't like Nadine's character and the whole regression storyline, but I will admit that the scene with her in the last episode was really something.


----------

